# Talon, or power pole?????



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok fellow tournament guys, i own a z521 ranger. looking at talon, and power pole. what have you guys used, and liked the most? also, do you need 1, or 2???? thanks......


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm a Power Pole guy...mostly because the boat I bought this year already had 1 on it. I'd say that of money isn't an issue, get 2. I haven't had any real issues with just 1 pole but i'll be getting another as soon as possible.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Why waste good money on old tech?

Put a XI5 on the bow and your not limited to holding in shallow water only.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ike,
You do not need a power pole or a talon. You need to just take Me (Rip Chum) your hero and mentor to school you like he did last week with that 5lber he let you hold


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I have 2 power poles on my Z119C Ranger and I love them. Launching by myself is a piece of cake. I haven't had any problems with my poles. Talons are nice too.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Rip, anyone can catch fish in those little ponds you fish. You gotta get out with us big boys and prove yourself. I became your hero by showing you fish, even in the back of your canoe.......and that fish you say was 5 lb.....i would guess maybe 3........


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> Hey Rip, anyone can catch fish in those little ponds you fish. You gotta get out with us big boys and prove yourself. I became your hero by showing you fish, even in the back of your canoe.......and that fish you say was 5 lb.....i would guess maybe 3........


Oh Ike you live in a fantasy land don't you. Get off Berlin and those 12" squirt fish and come fish where real fish live. Oh Wait! You did last weekend and got to see a master catch one for you. And I say get the Talon. You will need two for sure cause you have really packed on the pounds thru the years :Banane45:


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

I have one power pole and I love it. Protects the boat at the dock from the side being jammed into the dock. Fishing the river it is nice in the shallow areas where you want to fish rocky points. Behind barges when the current is shoving you. 2 will make it nice, if you have the mulla! Be prepared with either or to spend about 4,500.00 for two with brackets, foot controls, and installation. Hope this helped! Hint: I would go with power-pole! Apples and oranges though!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is food for thought because i've been looking also. I know that Talons fold down flat on the deck with a pull of a pin. The question for Powerpole guys is 'Can you fold the thing down to go under low bridges?' Like at North Res., or at Mosquito. Talons don't have a pump & tank to mount. I don't know a whole lot more than that. Still gathering info...


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a power pole. When I want to go under something like the bridge on North I just bump the button to lower it a little bit. I've went under the bridge on North Res. With out any problems. The pole doesn't drag the botto. And I've never hit the bridge. I launch at old state park alot and go straight away from launching under that bridge also and haven't had any problems. I fish alot by myself and couldn't imagine owning another boat without a shallow water anchor of some sort. Honestly I'm saving my pennies to add a second pole this winter.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks guys for the feed back. I went ahead a purchased 2 talons. So far these things work great. I did get the fold down option , because i got the 12 ft models.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

when you lower the power pole just a little its no higher than your motor trimmed up, and its not in the water far enough to drag, so actually you can go under low bridges...also i know of two different occasions of guys with talons that alomost fell off...dont know why, maybe bracket issues,,but i believe its just the weight bouncing around back there works its way loose.


----------

